# First time using my 1” boring bar



## Janderso (Jan 3, 2022)

I bought this boring bar a while back, first time I had a need.
I’m making a spider for the back of my spindle.
It worked fantastic. Rock solid.
I used the Aloris standard CXA holder.
If you need one, I endorse this one.


----------



## westerner (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice. I have learned just enough to realize that hitting your numbers with a boring bar is a step up from hitting OD numbers. 
It is uniquely satisfying to me. 
A great big 'ol boring bar is a help no other tool can provide.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2022)

Whip out your big 1 inch! LOL


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 3, 2022)

can you provide details on the bar you bouight I cannot quite read the label...  pls?


----------



## benmychree (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeff, you should try out some of my Bokum boring bars, I have a liberal collection of them available, the ends screw onto homemade bars that you can make yourself, look them up online to get an idea of the design.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 4, 2022)

If you can find 1/4 inch round high speed steel blanks that style boring bar is easy to make. Making tool blanks out of broken drills or broken end mills works fine also. The square hole in the commercially  available ones are harder to make. Ones for a round bit are a simple drilled hole at 90 or 45 degrees and a set screws to hold the bit in place.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Jeff, you should try out some of my Bokum boring bars, I have a liberal collection of them available, the ends screw onto homemade bars that you can make yourself, look them up online to get an idea of the design.


John, I think we talked about those at one time. In fact I have two of the screw on tool bits ad I recall. I jus don’t have a bar.
I am most impressed with the rigidity Of this set up.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> can you provide details on the bar you bouight I cannot quite read the label...  pls?


dabbler,
The McMaster part number for the 1” is 32435A18. 
You know McMaster, they rarely provide the manufacturer in my experience.
The description says it can use 5/16” square or round hss bits.
One end has a 90 degree slot and the other has a 45.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 4, 2022)

Janderso said:


> John, I think we talked about those at one time. In fact I have two of the screw on tool bits ad I recall. I jus don’t have a bar.
> I am most impressed with the rigidity Of this set up.


You can easily make your own bar(s) out of plain old steel, alloy steels make no difference in ridgidity.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 4, 2022)

benmychree said:


> You can easily make your own bar(s) out of plain old steel


Yes, I did that with a 1” x 12” bar that was laying around, and broached a 5/16” square hole, with a screw in the end to hold the hss bit in.   I milled some flats on it, held it in a CXA XL holder.   This was free, and it is Really Rigid.   Works perfectly.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2022)

I ordered some brass tipped allen head socket screws.
It came out good. Nice fit on the spindle.
Just for kicks and giggles I’m showing off my BS-0 dividing head that I used for direct indexing to place the holes.
120 and 90 degree pattern. Sure makes it quick and simple.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2022)

westerner said:


> Nice. I have learned just enough to realize that hitting your numbers with a boring bar is a step up from hitting OD numbers.
> It is uniquely satisfying to me.
> A great big 'ol boring bar is a help no other tool can provide.


It seems like I can measure the ID five times with the telescopic measuring tool and come up with five different readings.
OD is much easier for this novice.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 4, 2022)

You know what they say..
Size does matter   
Is that a carbide bar? It seems to say carbide on the beginning or am I reading into it?
Do you ever get tired of reading Prop 65 on the labels? According to the State of California life can cause you harm.


----------



## mikey (Jan 4, 2022)

Janderso said:


> It seems like I can measure the ID five times with the telescopic measuring tool and come up with five different readings.
> OD is much easier for this novice.



Get yourself a mic stand and a ring gauge to practice with. The stand makes a world of difference and the ring will build your confidence.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Jeff, you should try out some of my Bokum boring bars, I have a liberal collection of them available, the ends screw onto homemade bars that you can make yourself, look them up online to get an idea of the design.


John,
I found one of the Bokum heads.
I think i’ll make a bar.
Any idea about this thread?
I measure .658 Id and it looks like 20tpi.
I don’t see that thread.

edit, on the other hand, this looks like it’s almost at the end of it’s useable life.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 4, 2022)

Janderso said:


> The McMaster part number for the 1” is 32435A18.


Thanks!


----------



## RandyWilson (Jan 4, 2022)

ID of the threads? Or the counterbore? If the threads, then it's likely M18 x 1.5 or 1.25. It looks more 1.5 in the pic, but 1.25 is very close to 20tpi.


----------



## Kevin T (Jan 5, 2022)

That spider is a cool tool I did'nt know I needed! lol I have a good donor part to use as a base from a failed first attempt at a collet closer. I had too much work in it to throw it out. Now I know what to do with it! Thanks.


----------



## mickri (Jan 5, 2022)

Spiders are nice to have.  I made one for my lathe.  Not hard to do.

Jeff I used to have the same problem measuring ID.  I watched more videos than you can shake a stick at on measuring ID's.  Then I noticed in one video where the guy used his thumb to keep the telescoping gage in place as he moved the gage.  Since I started doing this I now get consistent ID measurements.  Having a micrometer stand also helps.  Mine is a mag base with a clamp to hold the micrometer.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

RandyWilson said:


> ID of the threads? Or the counterbore? If the threads, then it's likely M18 x 1.5 or 1.25. It looks more 1.5 in the pic, but 1.25 is very close to 20tpi.


Metric?
I’ll check.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

Kevin T said:


> That spider is a cool tool I did'nt know I needed! lol I have a good donor part to use as a base from a failed first attempt at a collet closer. I had too much work in it to throw it out. Now I know what to do with it! Thanks.


Pretty easy too. I had to tear down the four jaw after i finished. I had a nice big pile of C’s and 6’s.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

mickri said:


> Spiders are nice to have.  I made one for my lathe.  Not hard to do.
> 
> Jeff I used to have the same problem measuring ID.  I watched more videos than you can shake a stick at on measuring ID's.  Then I noticed in one video where the guy used his thumb to keep the telescoping gage in place as he moved the gage.  Since I started doing this I now get consistent ID measurements.  Having a micrometer stand also helps.  Mine is a mag base with a clamp to hold the micrometer.
> 
> ...


Thank for the tip.


----------



## ahazi (Jan 6, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Pretty easy too. I had to tear down the four jaw after i finished. I had a nice big pile of C’s and 6’s.


I had the same problem with chips from boring the spider filling the 4 jaw chuck and getting into the scroll of the combination chuck. I solved it with a piece of ABS pipe cut to fit the inside bore of the chuck. See pictures below:










Chips in the chuck problem solved.

Ariel


----------

